
Analysis of an electromagnetic attack - mtg
https://github.com/titola/neuropa
======
GW150914
I was expecting something about EM pulse weapons or a hack involving EM, but
unless I’m greatly mistaken this appears to be someone’s persecutorial
delusion about voices being “beamed” into their head. I spent some time
working with people with schizophrenia and this is _very_ familiar territory.
I’m sorry for what the author is going through, and would strongly suggest
seeking help, although I understand that’s a scary prospect and I’m likely to
be incorporated into their delusional framework. Even if the author is
disinterested in medication, talk therapy can be helpful.

